# Boiled Fisrimp



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Nope, not a mis-spelling. Cut firm fleshed fish into ~1" cubes. Put one layer in the bottom of a large frying basket.

Put about 4" of water into a pot big enough for the basket and get it boiling hard. Add a big chunk of lemon rind, salt, tsp vinegar and any seasoning you like. (Zatarines works for me) Drop the basket into the water and boil for 1 minute after water returns to a boil.

I usually make several batches of boiled fisrimp. Don't try to do too many at a time.

Cool each batch fast by immersing toe basket into ice water for about a minute. This makes the fish firm and halts the cooking.

Mix up a batch of horseradish/ketchup/whatever else you put in shrimp dip. Smear it liberally over each batch of fisrimp. 

Serve in place of shrimp. Use toothpicks for skewers if you gotta.

Works as a main dish or side. Even Kingfish and Amberjack is edible this way. I prefer Grouper.


----------

